

Finding this a much better way to share stuff on my dropbox... - lidd
http://views.fm/

======
chad_oliver
The design of this site is excellent; I'm learning a lot just from looking
around.

On the other hand, the dropbox images load slowly enough to be annoying. I
doubt there's much views.fm can do about that (it's probably just my local
internet connect), but it still hurts the user experience.

~~~
lidd
Yeah I get that too, though it seems inconsistent at times.

Primarily I've been sharing docs and pdfs to clients, and I can see when they
last viewed it, if ever. Haven't had a problem with that just yet.

------
lidd
Originally saw this: <http://views.fm/modelstudent/wallpapers> but it seems to
auto-embed video, and audio folders similarly.

